# Ice Walleye - After Dark?



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

To start with, i have very limited knowledge with walleye through the ice in general. Any help or info is appreciated. Wondering if anyone has success with them after dark on any of the reservoirs in NW OH? I have read about people targeting them after hours over East, down in Central OH and up on Erie.... but don't remember seeing anything in this forum. Granted, walleye reservoirs are few and far between around here. Wind is spose to be bearable tonight, thinking about possibly giving it a try. Couple Q's..........

- Will jigging-raps and spoons work the same as in daytime? (i've never caught a damn thing on a vibe, ever)

- I have waxworms and salted shiners, should i tip my 'rap or spoon?

- Should i set up in shallower water near the bank or just out over the basin? Not sure if they cruise up into the shallows at dark like they do through fall/spring.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Good questions on all of them


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I will try with you some night


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Im also down to try.....if it were me and on an inland reservoir I would try right on the drop off 20' off shore roughly. All of that will work as far as raps or spoons or anything along those lines. I would probably downsize if it were me and tip with a minnow head. Probably wouldnt be aggressive in your jigging. Let me know im always down to try for sure!


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I have ice fished for walleyes many times in the UP of Michigan. We fish primarily at night for them as a matter of fact.

Jigging with spoons or raps tipped with minnows is fine until it gets dark out, after that we let the tip ups do the work.

We set the tip ups, baited with 3" +/- fat head minnows, in a line from deep to shallow. Lets say 25' or so FOW for the deepest set, and then incrementally in towards the shallowest set in maybe 5' or so.

As the sun goes down and it gets darker out the flags tend to fly on the deepest sets first, and then they start flying shallower and shallower as the eyes move into the shallows to feed at night. 

I hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds good to me, company would be appreciated. I've done some of the smaller reservoirs on my own at night for crappie, but that was back a few years when i was cutting through 12"+ of ice everywhere. When i was out on Sunday, i looked out of my shanty at about 5:30 and everyone had packed up and gone. Kind of an eerie feeling when i was only sitting on 6" or so of ice. I called it quits at 6:00 with only a dim bit of daylight left and followed my tracks back to where i entered the ice. I just might give it a try tonight and stay on the know path i was on. Will have to see how it goes. The Thursday/Friday forecast does not look the best but going to get cold again. Fingers crossed.

Spike Dog - Thanks for the info. I wondered about setting some tip-ups or jaw-jackers close to me, but is a pain to find live bait around here without making a drive up to Erie. You give up jigging spoons & raps all together when it gets dark? Thanks again!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thet willll eat the plugs after dark as long as u find the active fish,just like any time of year.
Night wanna consider maybe jigging a ripinrap or redeye shad on one rod to try an "call the fish in"(it really does work) an if they show up but wont commit to the trap,drop sonething else on top of there head.
I know u said you have never caught a fish on a vibe,but thats another bait i know theyll bite after dark,an there fish catchers.
Good luck an be safe,always look foward to your reports!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Saugeyefisher. Possibly just a confidence thing for me with fishing Vibe's. Just don't give them long enough of a chance tied on the end of my rod. Same with Rattle-Traps, although i have caught a few eyes on those on Erie, but that is an altogether different beast. Spring/Fall, i've always thought i did better on 'quiet' baits and wondered if the super clear water i fish mostly had something to do with that. I tried jigging a vibe through the ice last week for a good half hour on an upground North of me that has a decent population of saugeye and a staggering number of channel cats. I did not get one looker to even follow it on my flasher. Maybe my rhythm with them vertically is not right. 

Sounds like my plans for tonight may have already gotten switched up. Just might have to wait till after this weeks roller coaster weather to settle down before i can give it a shot.


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

Attica
I have heard that people do quite good on Findlay reservoirs at before sundown for a couple of hours. It really shouldn't be any different than how you are targeting them in open water. They get more active in evening and move up to feed.
Minnows and jigging Raps should be the ticket.

Good luck


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

1BigIcehole said:


> Attica
> I have heard that people do quite good on Findlay reservoirs at before sundown for a couple of hours. It really shouldn't be any different than how you are targeting them in open water. They get more active in evening and move up to feed.
> Minnows and jigging Raps should be the ticket.
> 
> Good luck


I have tried it several times on Erie over the last 25yrs, and never caught any at dark till morn. I spent a lot of nights in the shanty, never popted any..take that for what its worth!! DD


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Couple years ago when we had the polar express I fished the Findlay reservoirs at dusk. Set up before 5 pm and fished till 6:30. Stopped then because it was a weird feeling being there alone. I set up on 17 fow, deepest is 22 ish. Drilled a hole at 11' and another about 8' if I remember right. Watched the 17' water with out too much action for a half hr. Couple marks but nothing. Moved up to the 11' hole and marks every where! Caught 2 17 inchers. Slowed down so moved up to the 8 ft deep hole and had lots of marks and got them to chase and only got 3 small 12 inchers. I think you need to have the holes drilled before hand. Prolly did that on a few trips out there with about the same results each time. I think they move up on the rocks as the evening passes. Of course every square foot won't hold fish so getting lucky is the biggest part! edit---used small buck shot with minnow heads


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ress said:


> Couple years ago when we had the polar express I fished the Findlay reservoirs at dusk. Set up before 5 pm and fished till 6:30. Stopped then because it was a weird feeling being there alone. I set up on 17 fow, deepest is 22 ish. Drilled a hole at 11' and another about 8' if I remember right. Watched the 17' water with out too much action for a half hr. Couple marks but nothing. Moved up to the 11' hole and marks every where! Caught 2 17 inchers. Slowed down so moved up to the 8 ft deep hole and had lots of marks and got them to chase and only got 3 small 12 inchers. I think you need to have the holes drilled before hand. Prolly did that on a few trips out there with about the same results each time. I think they move up on the rocks as the evening passes. Of course every square foot won't hold fish so getting lucky is the biggest part! edit---used small buck shot with minnow heads


I fish mosquito lake.
I like cicada,silver blue,silver red , some time you put minnow on and they will not touch that,you put only head on and bite is on or oposit way,some time the bite die 20 minutes after dark and some time 2 hours after dark,i am getting the fish in 4' to 8'.one time I got limit in 4'.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Lots of good info here.  Sure wish i could have gotten out tonight, this is going to be eating at my brain until i can give it a try a couple times. I do have some of the smaller cicada baits and just ordered a couple smaller 1/8 oz Vibe's today....... along with a couple snap-raps.

When i do get out, it probably won't be until after i get home from work and eat with the family so thinking i won't be able to get holes cut until after dark. Or i may just have to sneak out of work early. I do have a couple areas that i know the walleye come up in regularly throughout the night spring/fall so will probably set up in a line perpendicular to those areas so i can cover different depths.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Want to stay posted on this as the journey unfolds. I’m in the same boat as I normally don’t get off work until 5-6 sometimes even 7 o’clock. No daytime fishing for me unless it’s on Sunday. Really dying to get out on the ice here soon, haven’t done it in a long while (probably been 6 years)


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Dillon Friend said:


> Want to stay posted on this as the journey unfolds. I’m in the same boat as I normally don’t get off work until 5-6 sometimes even 7 o’clock. No daytime fishing for me unless it’s on Sunday. Really dying to get out on the ice here soon, haven’t done it in a long while (probably been 6 years)


one guy was doing good with cast master silve and stick tape on side,during day,i was supriced that lure is like chunk metal,main think it work.mosquito lake.
few time I was setup on erie 5am ,I did not think at dark I am going to pul anything I told my frend hit me with light I put minnow on buck shot ,he told me he has second flashlight,i told him I have flash light,i jus wonet to setup and be redy.i put the minnow on touch the bottom and try to feel with rod to make line loose when I am 6" of the ice,i am adjusing and fee the weight,i set the hook and bring the fish .I was blind to put the minnow on and the eye was able to find that in dark 24' down under the ice,it is mayzing to me.
they never need eyeglases or contact's.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Dillon Friend said:


> .............. as I normally don’t get off work until 5-6 sometimes even 7 o’clock. No daytime fishing for me ............


I know how ya feel, as do a bunch of us. I am thinking if i cut my holes as soon as i set up (might be 7:30 or 8:00) and try to not move around much, the walleye will trickle back in as the time goes by. I fish during spring/fall until 11:30 or 12:00 depending on if i have fish to clean so figure the water should calm down enough in that time frame.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

In my experience with saugeye at night through the ice, some people leave too early. I find that the bite usually dies right at dark, then there can be a dead period for an hour or two and it fires right back up around 7-8 O'clock. Just have to wait them out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewis said:


> In my experience with saugeye at night through the ice, some people leave too early. I find that the bite usually dies right at dark, then there can be a dead period for an hour or two and it fires right back up around 7-8 O'clock. Just have to wait them out.


We have the same exact thing happen to us a lot when open water saugeye fishing. If tbey dont fire up right at dark,wait an hour or two an theyll show up. .had a spot a few years ago id alwzys get a couple right at dark,then a few more around 7/8 then id go get dinner or fish another spot an come back cause they would fire up again about 10/11 pm....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Imo saugeye are more aggresive then walleye. Hust before everything froze my friend hit a spot we had been doing good at to find a inch of ice. He spent two hours busting the ice with large rocks an pulled a limit as soon as he freed all the ice (small creek,flow carried broken ice away)... so sometimes drilling those holes wont spook them at all. Probobly depends on how aggresive they are feeding at the moment


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The fish’s eyes need time to adjust to the dark


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm going to be trying the nights a lot this winter I will be running tip ups with chubs and shinners. I have a hundred gallon bait tank with just under 100 shinners in chubs ranging from 2 inches to 6. It won't be until next week before I get back on ice I will keep updates on my findings


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

whiskerchaser said:


> I'm going to be trying the nights a lot this winter I will be running tip ups with chubs and shinners. I have a hundred gallon bait tank with just under 100 shinners in chubs ranging from 2 inches to 6. It won't be until next week before I get back on ice I will keep updates on my findings


What water are you going to be targeting? I want to try pleasant hill because it’s the closest to me but I think it flows a little better than most of the other lakes and reservoirs around. Not sure how good that ice will be. Has anybody drilled holes over there?


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Lima area resivors. Yesterday I was drilling thru 9 plus inches


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

8" on pleasant hill last sunday. There is a false layer of ice at the shore. Not sure after this warm spell. The inflow will be going that's for sure.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Carpman said:


> 8" on pleasant hill last sunday. There is a false layer of ice at the shore. Not sure after this warm spell. The inflow will be going that's for sure.


What part of the lake did you go out from carpman? I have some ideas for spots I really want to hit down towards the southern end of the lake. What exactly do you mean a false layer, like step on and splash?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Dillon Friend said:


> What part of the lake did you go out from carpman? I have some ideas for spots I really want to hit down towards the southern end of the lake. What exactly do you mean a false layer, like step on and splash?


I went out of the MWCD park. By false layer I mean there is ice, then air, then water/ground. I had to spud for 30 minutes to get around it. I would bring planks if I was you. The shore is toast. I stopped at clearfork and a farm pond and I would need a 2 x 6 x 10 just to get to good ice. I might be down at Phill monday to check it out.


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Kinda last minute but me and a buddy are planning on going to Findlay when we get off work tonight (3:30am) if anybody is as dumb as us and want to join


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Let us know how it went.


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Marked zero fish for the past 1.5 hours


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What res are you fishing?


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

#2


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Findlay #2


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I’m guessing the walleye were shallow feeding and should be making their way back to the deeper water now.


----------



## Tinman (Oct 17, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> I’m guessing the walleye were shallow feeding and should be making their way back to the deeper water now.


Used to catch big walleye out off of the east side of #2 where the old roadbed cut across. How much ice are you on?


----------



## blap017 (Apr 11, 2011)

We were on 12-14 inches at #2


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I was going to head to Willard and try Friday night myself but that howling wind changed my mind. 

Good to hear someone gave it a try. Probably like any other late night walleye fishing up here....... have to really put in the time to find them and then figure them out.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Walleye bite changes alot. Sometimes its first light. Sometimes noon. Sometimes after dark. Sometimes all of the above. Those were after dark


----------

